# Goodbye



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I didnt want to leave on a note like this, but its what needs to be done. To all the people who i've helped, I hope you do well in life and keep fighting this horrible disoder. To all the people who have disliked me , I too wish you the best in life and hope that you can keep fighting this disorder. if I ever do come back here, it will be after I think im 100% recovered and ready. Keep fighting guys, and keep your heads up.. and remember "The past is behind, learn from it. The future is ahead, prepare for it. The present is here, live it." <--- typical English classroom poster








Much love,
deeza


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

If you really mean this, then good luck and hope you recover soon


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

wish you all the best and recovery and remember to be always strong
"U will never know how strong u r until being strong is the only choice u have"
all sufferers from this disorder dont have any choice other than being STRONG..
all the best


----------



## Dhj86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good ridance. You're a passive aggressive loser


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

ur back on the chatroom within a week..


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Why you going Deez?

Good luck with it anyway and hopefully next time we speak your recovered!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

shit man whyyyy. im gonna miss you


----------

